# Lightweight cordless hedgetrimmer



## MaryWaddy (Jun 8, 2021)

I have a Stihl HL-45 SN 273318563 that is just too heavy anymore. Any suggestions for a lighter hedgetrimmer that is battery operated? Just doing residential bushes. The online manual says it is just over 12 lbs but I don't have a scale to verify.


----------



## cscltd (Jul 27, 2021)

Hsa45 Stihl is light, but not near the power of gas


----------

